

Ask HN: are there any democratic social networks? - pbhjpbhj

Social networks like HN are basically [usually benevolent] dictatorships. The users don't get to decide the direction or rules of the site.<p>Then the question - are there democratic sites that let [force?] users [to] vote on the rules and such.<p>Does anyone know of such a site that is democratic all the way down?<p>Reddit seems to be there partially in that anyone can apparently start a subreddit and determine rules within an established framework. However somewhere like HN is apparently the opposite of representational democracy in that you can vote on specific content but not on the overall site structure.<p>To recap, I'm interested in social websites where one can vote to change the moderation system or vote to alter the algorithms used in producing the top stories or what-have-you.
======
pbhjpbhj
It was the AskHN on posts getting marked as dead that started me on this
specific line of thinking, eg <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3788902>.

Generally I've been wanting to have a link-sharing/discussion website where a
user could choose their own algorithms - for example choosing to "upvote" (ie
make more visible in their personal view) things that specific users have
upvoted or from established users or with particular keywords or other
characteristics like maybe upvote rate or upvote acceleration or upvote:view
ratio or more complex statistical indicators. One might even be able to chose
the most popular algo, or for hipsters (!) the most promising new algo or ...
well you get the idea.

------
true_religion
I'm curious... what's the point of democracy in a social network?

------
sidcool
Diaspora

